# Altima 1999 wont get into programming mode?



## richard17 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, I bhough this new keyless fob and im trying to set it up. I followed all the steps 1 million time with inserting the key into ignition 6 times and i locked the doors before i got into the car. The hazards wont flash i insert it 1000 times and still nothing. I dont know if it's a fuse, but if anything, my dome light dont work, they never did and i dont know if it has anything to do with getting the car into programing mode. I had 2 key fobs before for this car and i lost them both so this replacement should be okay since the car does have power locks. And another question, in order for the car to go into programming mode does it have to detect the keyfob? Maybe the keyfob it's the wrong one. Or it should go into programing mode either way?


----------

